# Nubian Buck- Good buy?



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok , I think that this buck might be good 
Here's a link to his pedigree: 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001462306
A link to his Sire's page: 
http://www.mosaicgoats.com/eclipse.html
A link to his dam's page:
http://www.mosaicgoats.com/jazz.html

Here's a pic of him, I will post pics of his offspring too


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

His sons- the only pics I could find


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Yep, his dam and sire both look nice, and he's not too bad. I'd say good buy.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

2 of his daughters, second one in pic has already won first champion leg.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Some more of his doeling kids as babies


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Yep, his dam and sire both look nice, and he's not too bad. I'd say good buy.


How much would you price him at?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Depends on whether his breeder is a big one. Maybe around $300, give or take.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Depends on whether his breeder is a big one. Maybe around $300, give or take.


Well, that is really great! I actually have a chance to trade for him! My buck is an American and I priced him at $150 so I am really interested in getting this buck, thanks Emma!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, I like his front end assembly, but not his rear end whatsoever. Steep rump, post legged, short topline. I can see he throws that on his kids too. I personally would probably pass on him, but if he is a step up from your current buck then he might be a good buy.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> Well, I like his front end assembly, but not his rear end whatsoever. Steep rump, post legged, short topline. I can see he throws that on his kids too. I personally would probably pass on him, but if he is a step up from your current buck then he might be a good buy.


So you don't like his daughter that has win 1 of her champion legs?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree with Kylee. The only daughter I liked was the one with a ch leg, what did her dam look like? 
I moderately like his parents, so you could get some throwback kids from him.
For $150, or the trade, that is fair though. The big question though, is he an improvement over your does?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

COgoatLover25 said:


> So you don't like his daughter that has win 1 of her champion legs?


I think she is a nice looking doe. Apart from her, it's the majority of his kids posted that are all lacking in a correct rear end to some degree. But even that doe has as steep rump, especially if she were standing in a more natural position. It kind of appears that he stamps that on his kids. You also have to remember that winning a leg doesn't necessarily mean you have a great animal, it just means that it was the nicest one (in the judge's opinion) out of what was showing against that doe that day.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> I think she is a nice looking doe. Apart from her, it's the majority of his kids posted that are all lacking in a correct rear end to some degree. It kind of appears that he stamps that on his kids. You also have to remember that winning a leg doesn't necessarily mean you have a great animal, it just means that it was the nicest one (in the judge's opinion) out of what was showing against that doe that day.


Ok, I'm hopefully going to go see him within the next few days and take some pics and think it over


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I agree with Kylee. The only daughter I liked was the one with a ch leg, what did her dam look like?
> I moderately like his parents, so you could get some throwback kids from him.
> For $150, or the trade, that is fair though. The big question though, is he an improvement over your does?


Why don't you like his parents? They got good LA scores


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

There are a few things I'd like to change about each, just personal preference with dairy breeds.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> There are a few things I'd like to change about each, just personal preference with dairy breeds.


Like what?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's something else I found http://www.mosaicgoats.com/segovia.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Like what?


Well for the dam, I'd like to see her be a bit longer bodied, more level rump, bit higher and sharper at the withers, more brisket, and some more blending of the chest floor into the heart girth. I'd like her to have some better, stronger udder attachments, especially in the fore, and I'd like to see her teats point more forward instead of back.

For his sire, I'd like to see more depth into the rear barrel, more level rump, more brisket, more length of body, and a more level topline (the hips are a tad higher).


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I agree with the others. The biggest thing that stands out to me is his lack of breed character. On a buck I like to see nice long ears that hang down, not stick out. Several of his kids look like their ears are short as well. It may not seem like a big deal, but you can (and will) get docked points and often lose out on first place or even grand due to a lack of breed character. I can't really see his nose too well, but I also like a buck to strong Roman nose. Gives him more masculinity and it can help get better noses from any does that may be more straight nosed.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got some updated photos of him and DEFINITELY decided to PASS on him. I decided this because his small ears and overall looks . Sounded good deal at first but now... Not so much :/ sad to say but I like my American better than their Purebred buck.


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------

